# Waiting for Pinion



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Well...after the Rolhoff I am convinced that internally geared hubs are the cycling equivalent of sliced bread. Paradoxically I'm going to be selling my Rohloff rear wheel (36 spoke QR built by Wheelbuilder.com), gearbox, and shifter because I just pulled the trigger on a Solace Cycles OM-P2 with a Pinion C.12 and a Gates belt drive. 

Since I bagged the Tour Divide this year I didn't have to lose a month's income and my lovely wife agreed to let me splurge a little on a new bike. 

I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## ironspork (Jul 3, 2009)

You'll love it. I've got a CoMotion Siskiyou with a Pinion P 1.18, and it's changed how I look at bikes.

I'm legit not sure if I'll ever buy another external derailleur.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

ironspork said:


> You'll love it. I've got a CoMotion Siskiyou with a Pinion P 1.18, and it's changed how I look at bikes.
> 
> I'm legit not sure if I'll ever buy another external derailleur.


I sold my Rohloff bike and my fat bike to defray the cost of the new bike. I've never ridden a Pinion so this is a leap of faith.


----------



## ironspork (Jul 3, 2009)

Ailuropoda said:


> I sold my Rohloff bike and my fat bike to defray the cost of the new bike. I've never ridden a Pinion so this is a leap of faith.


So how's the Pinion?


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

ironspork said:


> So how's the Pinion?


Bomber!

It runs perfectly. I have about 800 miles on it so far and is smooth as butter. I have done zero maintenance on it. The belt is pretty much self-cleaning and it needs no lubrication.


----------



## ironspork (Jul 3, 2009)

Ailuropoda said:


> Bomber!
> 
> It runs perfectly. I have about 800 miles on it so far and is smooth as butter. I have done zero maintenance on it. The belt is pretty much self-cleaning and it needs no lubrication.
> 
> View attachment 1379189


Awesome!! I love mine too, glad to hear you're stoked on it. That's a super rad build, I dig it!


----------



## Pedalpower207 (Jan 5, 2022)

Ailuropoda said:


> Bomber!
> 
> It runs perfectly. I have about 800 miles on it so far and is smooth as butter. I have done zero maintenance on it. The belt is pretty much self-cleaning and it needs no lubrication.
> 
> View attachment 1379189


What frame bag is that? Looks sweet!


----------



## Pedalpower207 (Jan 5, 2022)

Ailuropoda said:


> Bomber!
> 
> It runs perfectly. I have about 800 miles on it so far and is smooth as butter. I have done zero maintenance on it. The belt is pretty much self-cleaning and it needs no lubrication.
> 
> View attachment 1379189


Also, how do you like it with the rigid fork?


----------

